# one of my x mas fulu trying to breed



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

this is my adult male trying to breed with his female after 5 min intro to the tank.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Great looking fish


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

TonyT said:


> Great looking fish


Thank you. I have a small colony of young juveniles now and i am gonna try to breed them aswell


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful! I would love to get a Christmas Fulu if I had the tank space.


----------

